# Discounting liquid



## Patty0315 (Feb 1, 2004)

I need to make some soap that will dry fast. I am unsure of how to discount. Can someone help ?


Thanks , Patty


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Patty, I use a 32-33% lye saturation for my milk soaps. The milk is frozen solid and chunked into 1" or less chunks. The SS pan is set in a sink of cold, cold water.

Lye goes on in 3 separate 'dumps', stirring well between dumps, finishing with a SB, then immediately into the waiting oils.

ETA:

see http://www.aquasapone.com.au/soapmaking/discountedcp.html for more detailed information


----------



## Patty0315 (Feb 1, 2004)

Thanks


----------



## lickcreek (Apr 7, 2006)

What does "a 32-33% lye saturation" mean?


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

lickcreek said:


> What does "a 32-33% lye saturation" mean?


Your lye solution is made up of lye and liquid.

A 32% lye saturation means that in 100 oz of lye solution, 32 oz is lye and 68 oz is liquid

The calculation to determine how much liquid to use for the amount of lye you need is:

LA = lye amount
LS = lye saturation

((LA / LS) * (100 - LS))

If LA = 6.8 and
LS = 32%
then

(( 6.8 / 32) * (100 - 32))
(( .2125 ) * (68))
(14.45)

For a 32% lye saturation using 6.8 oz of lye, you would need 14.45 oz of liquid.


----------

